# MPlayer



## McMarcDeluxe (16. Januar 2005)

Woher? Und wie installier ich ihn? muss unbedingt AVIs gucken Suche etwas leichtes wo man nicht so viel Konsole schreiben muss usw.. bin der blutigste Linux Rockie den es gibt ich hab noch garkein Plan also ganz einfach erklären bitte!  bitte HELFT mir ich habe Windows gelöscht und eigentlich nicht vor es wieder zu installieren grml -.-


----------



## generador (16. Januar 2005)

Welches Linux hast du denn


----------



## McMarcDeluxe (16. Januar 2005)

ach stimmt have i forgotten sry: Suse Personal 9.1 und ich benutze KDE


----------



## Daniel Toplak (16. Januar 2005)

Nimm den Kplayer, der brauch den Mplayer als Backend. Beides sollte denke ich bei einer SUSE Distribution dabei, und mit YAST zu installieren sein.

Ansonsten:
MPlayer 
KPlayer 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Holger_S (16. Januar 2005)

Also ich hatte unter SuSE immer Probleme mit dem Mplayer, da imme rverschiedene Libs gefehlt haben Aber dann habe ich das gefunden, da sind alle benötigten Packete unten aufgelistet und als RPM verfügbar!
http://packman.links2linux.de/?action=128

 Ansonsten geh auf die Seite in meinem Signature unter HowTO findest du eine deutsche Mplayer Anleitung!

 Gruß Holger


----------



## McMarcDeluxe (16. Januar 2005)

ja die Probleme mit den Libs kommen auch immer in dem KPlayer Proggi.. ich guck mal auf der SEite DAnke bis hierhin


----------



## McMarcDeluxe (16. Januar 2005)

KPlayer: nun steht da: libidn.so.11 nicht verfügbar wenn ich das Paket mit Yast installiere . -.-

aber es kommt noch schlimmer:
MPlayer: libdirectfb-0.9.so.20 nicht verfügbar und liblzo.so.1 nicht verfügbar

zwingt mich doch nciht zu Windows zurückzukehren LOOL


----------



## McMarcDeluxe (16. Januar 2005)

mit Hilfe von http://www.links2linux.de/ hab ich es geschafft xine zu installieren und damit bin ich nun auch SEHR zufrieden trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Statt dem KPlayer kannst Du Dir auch mal den KMPlayer anschauen. URL weiss ich grad nicht, findet sich aber ueber http://www.kde-apps.org
Vielleicht kompiliert der ja bei Dir.


----------

